# Rolling on gel coat?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...awful lot of sanding involved afterwards though... :-[

I think the term used to describe it by my fishin' bud was "alligator finish" ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I too, have tried it. Dont even bother with it... It will cost you more money in sand paper than awlgrip with brush converter will.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

brushing awlgrip - rolling and tipping awlgrip - doing this on any surface either than a non skid deck,should be punishible crimes !
attempting to roll on gel coat,as a topside finish is equally as bad...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> attempting to roll on gel coat,as a topside finish is equally as bad...


30 years too late for that nugget of knowledge kreepa...  ;D


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > attempting to roll on gel coat,as a topside finish is equally as bad...
> 
> 
> 30 years too late for that nugget of knowledge kreepa...  ;D



we all learn by mistakes - hence the term "experience"...


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. Guess I'll throw that idea out... deff don't want an 'alligator finish' haha. I figured sanding would be a royal PITA if I were to roll it on. Anymore sanding is that last thing I need :-/


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Thanks for all the input. Guess I'll throw that idea out... deff don't want an 'alligator finish' haha. I figured sanding would be a royal PITA if I were to roll it on. Anymore sanding is that last thing I need  :-/



any time gel coat is used,aside from being used in a mold or a deck - the gel coat will require sanding,and compounding - use a good 2 part paint - like awlgrip...


----------

